
Boeing’s Humble 737 to replace jumbos for transatlantic flights - megafounder
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-14/your-next-trans-atlantic-trip-may-be-on-boeing-s-diminutive-737
======
joezydeco
_" Boeing’s 757, the world’s longest single-aisle airliner with around 200
seats and a range in excess of 4,000 miles, has been plying the Atlantic for
years_"

Yeah, and it's a mistake. Never fly a 757 westbound, especially from
continental Europe. I've been delayed in Goose Bay, Canada for refueling a few
times because of a heavy jet stream. Any connections less than 2 hours will be
blown to smithereens.

Here's the latest one, 9 hours ago. These poor saps aren't making _any_
connections today.

[https://twitter.com/AirlineFlyer/status/776488074633179137](https://twitter.com/AirlineFlyer/status/776488074633179137)

The 737MAX looks like an identically bad bet.

~~~
MandieD
I fly back to the US from Germany about twice a year, and my most memorable
west-bound flight (for the wrong reasons) was on a USAir 757. Felt like a bus
going over potholes the whole way.

------
ubernostrum
737s have already flown transatlantic flights; SAS used to run the oil-company
special, a direct service, all business-class, on a 737 from Stavanger
(Norway) to Houston (United States).

Similarly, British Airways still flies between London City airport and New
York/JFK on an Airbus A318, also all business-class.

(and though the headline only mentions the 737, the article correctly points
out that Airbus is aiming for this market too, with a planned long-range
version of the A321neo)

~~~
gsnedders
WestJet fly from Glasgow to Toronto, with a stopover in Halifax, with a
737-700 as of last year. Unlike those examples, this has no true business
class seating at all.

